# Stung



## D.J. (Apr 7, 2012)

So today while collecting I got stung by a florida bark scorpian, its hurts but not that bad. So does anyone have any good sting or bite stories?


----------



## Termite48 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is not like a recent encounter, but a factual one anyway. I was doing a little gardening to make a little money during my University days in Fresno, CA. I wanted to remove the weeds that were growing out the low growing Juniper bush. When I reached in to do the task, I noticed I might be sticking my bare hand into a questionable spider's web. Sure enough, before I could react quick enough a black widow nailed me on the back of my hand. My hand within a few minutes swelled up like a rubber balloon. It did not hurt too much. Slowly it went down to normal, but a subsequent sting I received from a bee later in the day itched like crazy all weekend. Some people are more immune than others to such things.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 7, 2012)

I hear he is into tantric sex. I think that was a story I heard. :lol:


----------



## D.J. (Apr 7, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I hear he is into tantric sex. I think that was a story I heard. :lol:


 What? XD


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 7, 2012)

D.J. said:


> So today while collecting I got stung by a florida bark scorpian, its hurts but not that bad. So does anyone have any good sting stories?


How did you even find one? When I visited florida I couldn't find a single one


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 7, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I hear he is into tantric sex. I think that was a story I heard. :lol:


Strange and yet slanderous at the same time? And I thought I said some crazy things!


----------



## D.J. (Apr 7, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> How did you even find one? When I visited florida I couldn't find a single one


Ya thats what I got stung by XD, They are every where at boca grand


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow. Didn't know there were scorpions in florida.

I got bit by a mosquito once.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Wow. Didn't know there were scorpions in florida.
> 
> I got bit by a mosquito once.


Really? lol, there's plenty. Mostly in the wooded areas, often under bark of fallen pine trees. I can say that I've probably been bitten by mosquitos around 10,000+ times. Pretty average when you're outside all the time. You have ungodly luck to get a single mosquito bite.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 8, 2012)

Myrmecologist2 said:


> Really? lol, there's plenty. Mostly in the wooded areas, often under bark of fallen pine trees. I can say that I've probably been bitten by mosquitos around 10,000+ times. Pretty average when you're outside all the time. You have ungodly luck to get a single mosquito bite.


I've been bit lots of times. Just trying to be funny comparing my mosquito bit to a scorpion. :clown: But i really didn't know there were scorpions in Florida.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 8, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I've been bit lots of times. Just trying to be funny comparing my mosquito bit to a scorpion. :clown: But i really didn't know there were scorpions in Florida.


Yup 4 diffrent types, not including the introduced stuff.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 8, 2012)

D.J. said:


> Yup 4 diffrent types, not including the introduced stuff.


Yeah, I know Florida has been plagued with invasive species. Good to know these guys are doing well.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 8, 2012)

I was stung by a bee when it flew down my shirt, it stung my neck. Now when I hear buzzing I flinch with my shoulders and cover my neck... lol


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 9, 2012)

I accidentally kicked a soccer ball into and log that apparently had the nest of Vespula germanica, the european wasp, in it. Lets just say about 100 angry wasps flew out at me and my friends. It wasn't fun.

Oh, and I have another one. When I sat on my couch in the summer, I felt a sharp pain in my leg. Originally, I ignored it. But 1 minute later, when I moved, It got a lot worse and didn't stop. So when I looked right at the edge of my shorts, I see an angry Yellowjacket with his mouth open and his stinger in my leg. I ripped it out, threw it on the floor and threw various objects at it. I never sat on that couch again and, since the stinger was in for over a minute, it was extremely swollen and stayed red for over a month


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 9, 2012)

I got stung the other night with a pair of Aces, does that count?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 9, 2012)

I was wading barefoot through a stream when I stepped on a yellow jacket. I've hated those insects since.


----------



## rs4guy (Apr 9, 2012)

Almost got tagged by a wild cottonmouth as a child in Florida, that was cool. Grabbed the sucker's tail, and pulled him out, in mid air he almost tagged me in the side, missed by a few inches.

Speaking of mesquitos, I got tagged so many times when I was in the Amazon, it was unreal. I literally had "chicken pox" like bumps all over my boyd for a month, well over 200 bites total.

Bit my mantids a few times, but I've been lucky considering I love to stick my hands and such into unknown territory.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 9, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> Almost got tagged by a wild cottonmouth as a child in Florida, that was cool. Grabbed the sucker's tail, and pulled him out, in mid air he almost tagged me in the side, missed by a few inches.
> 
> Speaking of mesquitos, I got tagged so many times when I was in the Amazon, it was unreal. I literally had "chicken pox" like bumps all over my boyd for a month, well over 200 bites total.
> 
> Bit my mantids a few times, but I've been lucky considering I love to stick my hands and such into unknown territory.


Close call about the cottonmouth, did you know it was venemous?

I was walking around the many state parks here in Florida and nearly trampled on a 5' eastern diamond back, got about 2 feet from it, within striking range, and it didn't even rattle. It just stared at me and I was about 45 minutes away from my car, glad I didn't get bit! The girth on that thing was immpressive.

As far as insects, I've never really been stung/bitten by anything worth mentioning.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 9, 2012)

I forgot some stories...

I was pinched pretty hard by a blue flash in a threat pose.

Also, when I was at a summer camp, my counselors and I would go down to the creek to flip some rocks for salamanders. We had just found a three foot rock half in the water. My counselor managed to flip the rock, and had pinned a northern watersnake behind the head. So, I tried to reach in and grab the snake behind the head, but he managed to nip me on the way to his head.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh I have PLENTY of snakebite stories. My whole life has been like this quote: "That awkward moment when there is a snake latched onto your nose and no matter how hard you shake you can't get it off" lol.

One time I held a mouse and a few minutes later I held a python. Big mistake. A quite nasty bite

I got this completely insane cornsnake and one time, when I took him out of his cage, He bit me about twelve times on the hand.

One time, at my birthday party when I was like 9 or 10, We held a python, and it repeatedly tried to constrict me. It took 4 adults to get the monster off of me. lol

Many more stories, but not right now.

Also, DO NOT ANNOY ANOLES. THEY WILL BITE YOU NON STOP!!!!!

Next time I post I will have a mantis attack section!!! lol


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 9, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Oh I have PLENTY of snakebite stories. My whole life has been like this quote: "That awkward moment when there is a snake latched onto your nose and no matter how hard you shake you can't get it off" lol.
> 
> One time I held a mouse and a few minutes later I held a python. Big mistake. A quite nasty bite
> 
> ...


Hah, I've been bitten by a few colubrids. Not bad, feels like a quick scrape of the rough side of velcro and lo' and behold you're bleeding. I did have a king snake that got me inbetween the fingers and THAT hurt. A python I'm sure is a different story. I've only held ball pythons and a few small red tails. LOL about the anoles. Lately the green anole population has gone from 80% to 10% in the last years I've actually been keeping track thanks to the pesky invasive brown anoles. The browns are skittish, annoying, and I've seen them attacking black racer hatchlings. I routinely feed them to my chickens when one happens to get too close for it's own good, and when grabbed, boy! It doesn't really hurt, but they do have some pressure to their bite and pulling them off tears up your skin pretty good!


----------



## D.J. (Apr 10, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> Almost got tagged by a wild cottonmouth as a child in Florida, that was cool. Grabbed the sucker's tail, and pulled him out, in mid air he almost tagged me in the side, missed by a few inches.
> 
> Speaking of mesquitos, I got tagged so many times when I was in the Amazon, it was unreal. I literally had "chicken pox" like bumps all over my boyd for a month, well over 200 bites total.
> 
> Bit my mantids a few times, but I've been lucky considering I love to stick my hands and such into unknown territory.


Now that would be a bite. XD


----------



## D.J. (Apr 10, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Oh I have PLENTY of snakebite stories. My whole life has been like this quote: "That awkward moment when there is a snake latched onto your nose and no matter how hard you shake you can't get it off" lol.
> 
> One time I held a mouse and a few minutes later I held a python. Big mistake. A quite nasty bite
> 
> ...





brancsikia339 said:


> Oh I have PLENTY of snakebite stories. My whole life has been like this quote: "That awkward moment when there is a snake latched onto your nose and no matter how hard you shake you can't get it off" lol.
> 
> One time I held a mouse and a few minutes later I held a python. Big mistake. A quite nasty bite
> 
> ...


I keep black racers so for me thats a daily event XD !!!


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 14, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Oh I have PLENTY of snakebite stories. My whole life has been like this quote: "That awkward moment when there is a snake latched onto your nose and no matter how hard you shake you can't get it off" lol.
> 
> One time I held a mouse and a few minutes later I held a python. Big mistake. A quite nasty bite
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! That is very funny!


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 14, 2012)

I did not get stung but I almost did. One time I went up a steep hill (that was so steep that sometimes I had to use my hands to climb it) to catch something for my mantids to eat. While I was up there I found a Statilia maculata and many grasshoppers. I heard something buzzing around. I looked up and saw a Asian Giant Hornet (they are dangerous to people). I did not think the hornet would bother me. Later I got up and started to go home. The hornet went close to me. The hornet seemed to want to sting my ear (the hornet was very loud). I jumped and ran like crazy down the hill. The hornet followed me for a few seconds. I am pretty sure the hornet was attacking me. Oh, and I was terrified.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 14, 2012)

Better safe than sorry! I hadn't been stung for ten years, so whenever I saw any stinging/flying insect within four feet, I would hasten away.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have another story. Two of my friends were at our house. We played tag but they did not really play much. I was it and one guy would not run away from me. I found a big bee on the ground that was larger than my thumbnail. I grabbed it and showed it to him. He got scared and ran and said don't point that things butt at me. Then my other friend saw it and said something like are you not scared of it. I went after him and he got trapped. I was careless with the bee and the bee slipped a little bit out of my fingers and stung me. I threw it onto the ground and it stopped moving much. Later it started moving. And Brian the first friend who did not run away from me until I got the bee said I would be crying. The other friend said I am used to stings.

One time I unintentionally kicked a part of a fire ants nest on Ashly my sister. Ania her friend screamed. Ashly got stung on her feet a few times. She got them all off. I got stung too. They do not hurt much.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 15, 2012)

ooh! I cant believe I forgot this one! There was a swarm of bees at my old school. I was in the middle of the field, talking with my friends. Then we hear "Everyone! Everyone Get off the field and proceed into your classrooms" I was confuesed until I saw everyone running away and bees landing everywhere. I got stung twice on my leg and once on my arm. We went inside and looked at at our field through a wind and you could see the bees in groups and flying everywhere.

This kid in a different class got stung on his legs MANY times and his arms were spared though. He got stung on his neck. He didnt run in time lol

This other kid got a bee stuck in his hair. he said he could feel it crawling around


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 15, 2012)

A few days ago I saw a nest full of bees or wasps. They were very small and gray. I was curious and wanted to see them closer. I dared to get right in front of the nest. Soon some of the bees were going around me quickly. I could not see them well because they kept moving fast. I was bothering them. I went back slowly and Ashley my younger sister laughed at me and said do not go close to those bees. There were a whole lot of bees out of the nest.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Yuma is home to the Arizona bark scorpion, Centruroides exilicauda (I think that that is the current species name) which has the most virulent poison of any North American scorpion. The boss recorded how he, his wife and I caught some at night with UV lights in a sandy wash by U.S. 8 a few years back. 

A friend of mine was stung by one a few years ago and discovered that she was allergic. At that time the old, free, ASU antivenin was no longer available and the Mexican version had not been approved, so she came very close to death from respiratory paralysis and needed PT for months before she could walk normally. There is a good side to the story, though. She is a nurse practitioner and was fired by the nasty company that employed her before the accident. She went  into private practice and has been doing great ever since!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 21, 2012)

Do plants count? If so, I was stung today by my thistle plant while I was fixing my BBB garden. They needle-like thorn is still in my thumb


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Do plants count? If so, I was stung today by my thistle plant while I was fixing my BBB garden. They needle-like thorn is still in my thumb


I have seen those plants before! Do they make you itch?


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 21, 2012)

I do have an irritation on my thumb where the needle is. I was also was scratched be one on my arm and it is now swollen

I dont know but I might have an alergic reaction to it


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 22, 2012)

I once touched a stinging nettle. Ouch!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 22, 2012)

I've done that too. I remember not being able to write in class cause of the pain


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have another story. I was digging up a tree stump with a rock. I tried to pull it out of the ground and I got stung by something that looks like a big ant. It is the worst sting! It stung me on my pinky finger. My arm hurt! I had to go to a ba duk hog won. I cried. I played a few games as I normally do. It hurt for about two days.


----------



## SomeWhiteGuy (Apr 23, 2012)

I got bit by my cat a lot when I was little. oh and every day on the playground in elementary school I got stung by yellow jacks and wasps so naturally I have a major fear of them now that I'm trying to get over. And a got bit by a snapping turtle that one really SUCKED!! XD


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 23, 2012)

JELLYFISH STORY #1

When I was 5, My dad and I went into the water at the beach. Summer is Lion's Mane Jellyfish season, but we didn't know that YET. We wade into the water, and suddenly our legs were on fire. I got the brunt of it. My dad had to carry me out of the water. I was severely on my legs and my lower body. My upper body had a few stings, as well as my arms. We literally swam right into a swarm. I spent the rest of the week pouring vinegar on my legs and writhing in pain. It wasn't fun

JELLYFISH STORY #2

Last year, I went to the beach with a few of my friends. We were catching crabs when I felt a horrible pain in my stomach. I thought it was just a cramp, because I just ate, but it didn't stop. I looked down to see a gigantic Lion's mane jellyfish on me. I scramble it off of me and pour vinegar (yes, again) all over the stings.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you ever find it frightening when your mantis (adult) flares up and strikes at you? My female blue flash scares the ###### out of me.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 23, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> My female blue flash scares the *heck* out of me.


Me 2 lol


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 23, 2012)

Try getting a veiled chameleon out of his cage and you'll be scared for sure. The little bugger scares the heck out of me when he flares up and lunges at me with his mouth agape. It's quite the display and I think it's "bark" is worse than his bite. I'm scared to find out. :lol:


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 23, 2012)

My male T. sinensis has bitten me a few times...and I was once bitten by a jumping spider. Also, I've been bitten by centipedes several times. And I forgot to mention that during the Spring/summer here in northern CA, we have like THOUSANDS of mosquitoes, and I can't go outside without getting at least 3 bites.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 23, 2012)

My sister has gotten bitten by a small jumping spider once. We were biking on a trail. We went to the end and stopped to rest on a big rock. Ashly saw something that looked like a cute ant to her. I said that is a spider to and she said it is an ant. She started to put her finger closer to the jumping and saying _Oh what a cute little little ant. _The spider actually jump about 5 inches to bite her. She said it felt like fire. She hated that spider because the spider bit her.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 23, 2012)

Same here, except I hate wasps.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 23, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Same here, except I hate wasps.


She just hates that one spider. LOL!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 24, 2012)

I am usually not very cautious around animals that can defend themselves, but when I get startled, I'm overcautious.


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 24, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> My sister has gotten bitten by a small jumping spider once. We were biking on a trail. We went to the end and stopped to rest on a big rock. Ashly saw something that looked like a cute ant to her. I said that is a spider to and she said it is an ant. She started to put her finger closer to the jumping and saying _Oh what a cute little little ant. _The spider actually jump about 5 inches to bite her. She said it felt like fire. She hated that spider because the spider bit her.


LOL! Mine didn't feel like fire, but I got a small welt and it stung for like 2 days.


----------

